# Today I found a store that sold discounted mac..



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 18, 2006)

Their was TONS of stuff, and yes it was authentic. Their were unopend pallattes from nordies exclusive 04... Get this the lady that walked out of the store baught their last PARROT. I never got to try it I was like... I mean just ton's of stuff I was amazed. They were also selling GWP clinique bags for 15 bucks wth?
 Anyone have these in your area?


----------



## User34 (Mar 18, 2006)

I found a place in my area that had some L/E lipglasses. It was just some reg. store. And they were also authentic. What area u from?


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 18, 2006)

Iowa lol very low mac. But where I live Des Moines we have two stores nearby just not pro. This place was three hours away.
BUT STILL lol PARROT


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 18, 2006)

is it Cosmetic Company Store?


----------



## Nycutie182 (Mar 18, 2006)

Alumeze - I live in queens too, what store is this and where is it? lol


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 18, 2006)

Sounds like a CCO...I love that place!


----------



## pinkfeet (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *here_is_gone_88* 
_Their was TONS of stuff, and yes it was authentic. Their were unopend pallattes from nordies exclusive 04... Get this the lady that walked out of the store baught their last PARROT. I never got to try it I was like... I mean just ton's of stuff I was amazed. They were also selling GWP clinique bags for 15 bucks wth?
 Anyone have these in your area?_

 

so what is the name of the store and where is your location? that maybe helpful to others and if its a chain, you might be talking about CCO, but I dont know since you didnt tell anyone the name of the store you walked into.


----------



## lilxgem (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_I found a place in my area ( Queens, NY) that had some L/E lipglasses. It was just some reg. store. And they were also authentic. What area u from?_

 

I'm from Queens, too. Where is this place?


----------



## Chelly (Mar 18, 2006)

i'll drive my happy lil ass out to queens hook it up


----------



## roxybc (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *here_is_gone_88* 
_. They were also selling GWP clinique bags for 15 bucks wth?_

 


Isn't it illegal to sell the GWP's?  All of mine say Not for Individual Re-sale on them.  But if you were at a Cosmetics Company Outlet, then they own Clinique so I guess they can sell what they want.

Did the store you were in have Estee Lauder, Stila and Bobby Brown products as well?  If so, then you were probably in a Cosmetic Company Outlet.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes I think it was a CCO Ive never been to one and forgot the name but that sounds right. I was shocked.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Mar 19, 2006)

I've started a group on yahoo that helps members find items at CCO's and has all the phone #'s and addresses to CCOs. The group now has over 230 members. Here's a link for anyone who might be interested: http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/CCOSwap/


----------



## tracie (Mar 19, 2006)

was it at the outlet mall in williamsburg? I've been there before..a few months back.  They had some pretty good stuff considering its well..iowa.

and what part are you from?  I go to school in Ames, and i go down to the valleywest counter all of the time


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 19, 2006)

in queens a cco ..nope..its probab;y a small underground store..probably in astoria..


----------



## littlepaperstars (Mar 19, 2006)

I didn't know there were so mant queesn girls here! I wanna know what that store is too!


----------



## leg1gal (Mar 21, 2006)

I would like to know also


----------



## User34 (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_in queens a cco ..nope..its probab;y a small underground store..probably in astoria.._

 
yup.. u know the deal.


----------



## Nycutie182 (Mar 22, 2006)

^^ haha, but where is the store?


----------



## channierose (Mar 22, 2006)

i'm interested, too!  queens isn't that far from me.


----------



## vivsha (Mar 23, 2006)

im originally from queens too! i guess we are still waiting for the name of the store???


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 23, 2006)

queens represent!


lol


----------



## user4 (Mar 27, 2006)

haha, im form manhattan but i'll go to queens for cheaper mac!!! where in astoria is this place?


----------



## amelies_mommy (Mar 30, 2006)

there's a CCO in an outlet mall that I go to in Buffalo... they sell lots of MAC for way less than retail.  And all are brand new!


----------



## 1MaCaDDicT (Apr 3, 2006)

there's one in the Tanger Outlets in Riverhead, NY (long island) they have bags too


----------



## mtvusx (Sep 9, 2006)

I wanna know the addy too! and a train stop.


----------



## Hauddi77 (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm jealous!!! Does anyone know if Nordstrom Rack carries
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MAC?


----------



## melly_x (Sep 10, 2006)

I dont think we have these in England ?


----------



## Christina983 (Sep 10, 2006)

im from astoria too!!


----------



## mtvusx (Sep 13, 2006)

*Does anyone have the location yet?*

Of the queens m/u outlet? dying to know.


----------



## triniti (Nov 1, 2006)

I would also like to know. I go to school in Queens.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 18, 2006)

Why even mention it? Are you just gloating? So where is it?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 

 
_yup.. u know the deal.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------

